# Need Pigeons?



## ExtremeHunter (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a dozen or more pigeons for all you dog lovers. Give me a call or text if you want them...$2.00 each 

801-309-3391


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you get them regularly? I won't have any time to use them soon, but in the next two months I would like to get back to training.


----------



## ExtremeHunter (Aug 12, 2010)

When you're ready give me a call. My wife releases white homers for weddings and funerals. Usually several wild pigeons follow them home and decide to stay. I get rid of them as soon as possible to avoid breeding issues.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------

